# Frogs & Toads > Budgett's Frogs >  Freddy krueger frog

## Jcal

Does anyone out there have one? I would love to see a video!
Just wondering how rare they are.

----------


## Jcal

Well if i find one at the expo i will post pictures

----------


## Reggie

These are not rare in the states . You can find them at any reptile expo , herptile store , and/or reptile classifieds. I believe they are not seasonal but available throughout the year.

----------


## MsPacMan411

I think they're being farmed with hormones just like the Pacman Frogs. Although I think there are still some WC/wildcaught ones still coming into the States. My boyfriend got a Budgett frog from a guy that said it was farmed but my boyfriend is almost sure its a WC frog.

----------


## Terry

The "Freddy Krueger" is the nickname for a hybrid of Budgett's frog (Lepidobatrachus laevis x L. llanensis). They are kept much like your ornate horned frogs ("Pacmans") and are native to the arid grasslands of the Argentinan and Paraguayan pampas. There are plenty of videos on YouTube, but click on the link for my favorite:
Aggressive Argentinian frog

----------


## Kevin1

Hi Terry, long time no talk. Aren't these a bit more aquatic than horned frogs?

----------


## Terry

Hi Kevin, nice hearing from you  :Smile: 

The large Budgett's frog (L. laevis) is quite aquatic found mostly around large, permanent ponds. It is very awkward on land. However, the dwarf Budgett's (L. llanensis) has a very different set of behaviors - despite its love of water, it is very adept to living on land. It is important to understand which species of frog you have and set up the proper habitat. Even though they are closely related to the horned frogs, to me, they look like a strange clawed frog  :Smile:

----------


## Gail

I see video like that and just wanna slap the person who it teasing the animal and also the one running the camera for participating in it.  I hope they got bit, infected and lost a finger!!

----------

